# OMFG they are here!



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Only one more week till I go get my manny and elong! I'm hopping on the ferry and getting the manny from HSKR and the elong from cichlid city. Their tanks are all up and running and finishing their cycle within the week.

sadly they will fill the last 2 tank spots in the house. so unless I ditch the gf there is no more room for tanks.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

lol in my experience fish are less BS than gf are


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

its true. it only takes me 30 mins to clean up after the fish 3 times a week and 1 hour a day for the gf. plus I dont have to ask my fish how their day was just so I can have 15mins of peace


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

good to hear your getting 2 badass fish...deff post some pics and most deff ditch the GF.......hahaha kidding well good luck and i want to see em when they settle in


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

DITCH THE GF.....

ha ha oh god I hope my gf doesn't read that I just posted that..


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah the collection is pretty much done after saturday evening. so I will post pics of the whole set up and all the fish


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats.. Love to see the manny..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

well wehhn ur super red outgrows the 15 gal u can put something in there....lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

awesome, good luck with your fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

2 very nice choices of Serras. I can't wait to see pictures of them, so good luck getting them next week.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

enjoy the manny!!!!!!!!! you are lucky he wouldnt ship or else that manny would have been in my tank long ago!!!







enjoy man be sure to post pics when you get them


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats going to be awsome man. Congrats!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

congrat.! dude the Manny with be sick as f*ck man...very nice fish, gotta post some pic.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> enjoy the manny!!!!!!!!! you are lucky he wouldnt ship or else that manny would have been in my tank long ago!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how bad you wanted him dan. Dont worry if I ever get bored and decide to get out of the hobby I will give you the first shot at him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear...just keep in mind eventually they will need bigger tanks for life...!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah well once I kick the gf out I will be making stands out of 4x4's that will hold like 3 or 4 90g's but until then they should be fine.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> yeah well once I kick the gf out I will be making stands out of 4x4's that will hold like 3 or 4 90g's but until then they should be fine.


a man do what a man gotta do


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

lol well I'm pretty sure it doesn't have anything to do with the fish. but if I use that as an excuse it makes me seem more like a dick.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! it ture........for me it very hard decision if i'm in your situiation.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well the decision isn't too hard just gotta pick up my melons and do it.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Look'n forward to pics!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wussola said:


> Look'n forward to pics!!


yea! i think everyone would like to see some pic.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

So your also gfetting a sanchezi now too??


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

no I have 2 sanchez now. I am selling one next weekend when I go over to vancouver to make room for the manny and elong.

it brings my collection to 6, 8-9 inch reds, 1 5 inch black rohm, 1 4 inch sanchez, 1 4inch manny , and 1 3 inch elong.

like I said I think I will be dont collecting new fish now. esp since my reds have started laying eggs again, I have way too much water kicking around my 800sqft basement suite


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> its true. it only takes me 30 mins to clean up after the fish 3 times a week and 1 hour a day for the gf. plus I dont have to ask my fish how their day was just so I can have 15mins of peace










ya i think more fish are startibng to look better and better as we speak


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

they have been looking better for along time


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well everything is ready for the new fist. I transferred my black into a 33gal that has been cycling for 5 weeks. with feeders and quick cycle.

so the rohms old tank is free for the manny and the 33 for the elong should be ready for fish tomorrow or friday. I checked the amonia and it was 0 and I'm waiting for the rest of the results now but it is all looking good.

3 More days!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Thats awsome man. 
Cant wait for the pics to come


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I hope my camera will take some good ones. it dont work to well these days but I'll do what I can


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I just got home from vancouver with my new manny and elong. They are awsome the manny is probably around 4-5 inches and the elong is tiny. like a little dart. both are already swimming around their tanks checking everything out.

Greggs shop in delta is amazing. alittle cramped but his fish are awsome. I know he is a sponsor and everything (and everybody knows it)but I highly recommend him. Great guy we chatted for awile and he kept trying to get me to take more with me which I would have no problem with but I have no more tank space right now.

I will have pics up tomorrow when there is light out.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Well they have been in their tanks for almost 12 hours now and they have both eaten 8 neon tetras that I had in there. The manny is a bit of a p*ssy but the elong just sits there when I come to the tank.

I'm trying to get some pics but the manny wont sit still for it

so here is a pic of the elong and the manny. I'll have some pics of greggs stuff up when I find my data cable

Well they have been in their tanks for almost 12 hours now and they have both eaten 8 neon tetras that I had in there. The manny is a bit of a p*ssy but the elong just sits there when I come to the tank.

I'm trying to get some pics but the manny wont sit still for it

so here is a pic of the elong and the manny. I'll have some pics of greggs stuff up when I find my data cable


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cool little Serras. You need to clean your glass though so we can see the manny better. Mannys aren't known for being the most outgoing of the piranhas, so I wouldn't expect much out of him except beauty.
~Taylor~


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow that manny deserves more then that dirty tank dude







treat him like royalty


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet fish, post pics as they grow.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah for some reason the manny tank grows algea like that ever 2 to 3 days. I cleaned it friday and gotta do it again today

Dont be bitter Dan :rasp:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh im bitter alright! lol j/k man


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

lucky piece of shi*


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I'm workin with gregg trying to help him find some so as soon as I know I will post it.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

you sure that isn't a gouldingi? doesn't look like a manny to me.
wes


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah its a manny just a real bad pic


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little Ps... congrats...:nod: !


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice fish man. I have to agree. Gregg is an awsome guy!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah hes a great guy we stood and talked for like 45 mins after the tour of the room. and tryed to give me a hell of a deal on a tank and stand with a bunch of other stuff. as well as trying to give me a white on credit. I almost cryed.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> yeah hes a great guy we stood and talked for like 45 mins after the tour of the room. and tryed to give me a hell of a deal on a tank and stand with a bunch of other stuff. as well as trying to give me a white on credit. I almost cryed.


What was the tank deal. I might have to go see for myself









So he still has the whites? Cuz my friend wants to pick one up


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

it was a 90 gal with custom beautiful black stand heater and a few other things for 750.

still has whites. I guess they have been squeezing through the dividers and beating each other up. I wish I had known that I would have been getting another tank yesterday cause I would have grabbed one ffrom him.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> it was a 90 gal with custom beautiful black stand heater and a few other things for 750.
> 
> still has whites. I guess they have been squeezing through the dividers and beating each other up. I wish I had known that I would have been getting another tank yesterday cause I would have grabbed one ffrom him.


How much werre they? Where they still like 23$?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I think 25 but not sure you would have to check his site


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

heres a better pic, still dont look like a manny.
wes


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

what do you think he is then?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

[/quote] heres a better pic, still dont look like a manny.
wes


> A better picture might help...anyway it resembles S. gouldingi to me...it could be also S. manueli but i can't see the typical large humeral blotch (maybe it has fade because of stress)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not too sure where he came from I'll check with ryan

and whats a goulding?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

TheTyeMan said:


> I'm not too sure where he came from I'll check with ryan
> 
> and whats a goulding?


Check this... http://www.opefe.com/gouldingi.html


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

hes alot longer then the one in the pic


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

..and check this for S. manueli... http://www.opefe.com/manueli.html


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

if he's a gouldingi it isn't a bad thing. they are rarer in the hobby.
wes


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

its funny he has the body shape that looks more like a manny but no colour hes all gold no humerial spot nothing. so I dont know. what are somethings I should look for that someone that has no idea should look for?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Congrats! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> its funny he has the body shape that looks more like a manny but no colour hes all gold no humerial spot nothing. so I dont know. what are somethings I should look for that someone that has no idea should look for?


I believe that gouldingi piranha have large eyes when compared to other species....correct me if that is not a trait of the Serrasalmus gouldingi.
~Taylor~


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well he does have freakishly big eyes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

TheTyeMan said:


> well he does have freakishly big eyes


I can confidently say you most likely have a Serrasalmus gouldingi. Don't be let down it's not a manuelli. Not many people on this site have gouldingi!








~Taylor~


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

so then my question is then was my 80 bucks worth this guy? what do they run for?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

ive seen a 6" gouldingi for 250 in michigan. they are very rare in the hobby. gouldingi and mannys both have large eyes. they look alomst identical. post the pic for frank in species identification.
wes


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

TheTyeMan said:


> so then my question is then was my 80 bucks worth this guy? what do they run for?


As been said S. gouldingi is pretty rare so it was agreat deal...







!


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah i was happy with the fish when it was a manny and just as happy with a goulding


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id be happier because a gouldingi is rarer and probably worth more...... but IMO manny look 10 times better withe the red and the humeral spot

where was the fish originally purchsed? find out and maybe there is a rare gold mine of gouldingi hiding in a canadian LFS somewhere


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

ryan(hskr) bought it from a store in vancouver. not sure where though. when he bought it it was labled as a rohm. so the lfs has less of a clue than either of us


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

gl


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

maybe reading descriptions of the fish on Frank's site could help you. Though similar, there seems to be a few differences between the two. I do know that Manueli has a green hue to it, I was gonna buy one but after reading what it requires...I figured I'd spend my money on a Piraya lol


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah there os no green to him like the opefe says. hes all gold right now but he is probably still stressed still.

either way 80 bucks cad is a damn good price


----------

